# WQW - WINHA Commerce and Trade International



## System (7 April 2016)

WINHA Commerce and Trade International Ltd is a retailer of local specialty food and beverage products from different regions across China in China.

It is anticipated that WQW will list on the ASX during May 2016.

http://www.auwinha.com


----------



## System (7 September 2018)

On September 4th, 2018, Winha Commerce and Trade International Limited (WQW) was removed from the ASX's official list in accordance with Listing Rule 17.11, as agreed between WQW and ASX on 29 June 2018 under a settlement agreement in relation to legal proceedings brought by WQW against ASX in the Federal Court of Australia.


----------

